# [Solucionado] dnscrypt-proxy crashed

## Fitap

Me pasa en el arranque solamente.

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ rc-status

 dnscrypt-proxy                                                       [  crashed  ]

```

En el log dnscrypt-proxy nada dice porque el demonio se detuvo.

Reinicio el servicio sin problemas despues.

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ sudo service dnscrypt-proxy restart

dnscrypt-proxy    |dnscrypt-proxy    | * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy stop

dnscrypt-proxy    | * Stopping dnscrypt-proxy ...

dnscrypt-proxy    | * Will stop /usr/sbin/dnscrypt-proxy

dnscrypt-proxy    | * Will stop processes of `/usr/sbin/dnscrypt-proxy'

dnscrypt-proxy    | * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

dnscrypt-proxy    |dnscrypt-proxy    | * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy start

dnscrypt-proxy    | * Starting dnscrypt-proxy ...

dnscrypt-proxy    | * Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/dnscrypt-proxy' ...

```

Alguna idea?Last edited by Fitap on Sun Jun 25, 2017 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

rc-update show

Mira en que nivel está metido el servicio.

boot default o sysinit

----------

## cameta

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=net-dns%2Fdnscrypt-proxy

Mira si es un bug

----------

## Fitap

Gracias cameta por responder.

```

       dnscrypt-proxy |      default       

                    

```

No lo encontre en el bug list

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Prueba a ponerlo en boot a ver que sucede.

Otra opción prueba a recompilar el paquete.

----------

## Fitap

Sigue lo mismo.

Compile nuevamente, lo saque de default, lo puse en boot y nada.

Ahora no lo tengo al demonio corriendo, o mejor dicho, lo estoy corriendo manualmente en cada boot.

Donde estaria trabajando sin problemas.

```

sudo service dnscrypt-proxy status

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy status

 * status: started

```

----------

## cameta

Podría tratarse de un problema con openrc.

Mira de poner la última versión aunque sea la inestable.

----------

## Fitap

```

eix openrc | grep -i installed

     Installed versions:  0.26.3(18:00:05 30/05/17)(ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -debug -newnet -prefix -selinux -static-libs KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

```

Es la ultima version cameta, no hay otra mas alta o si.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

No, no hay más. 

Mira si es alguna cosa de estas.

https://bugs.alpinelinux.org/issues/3090

----------

## Fitap

Nada de eso cameta.

Sigo en la busqueda.

Reviso el status del servicio y si esta crashed lo vuelvo a reiniciar manualmente por ahora.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Creo que este servicio necesita otro servicio que se inicia después. Y por ese motivo puedes iniciarlo sin problemas cuando ya tienes el sistema en marcha.

----------

## Fitap

Y como hago para hacer arrancar un servicio como ultimo?

----------

## cameta

Hola,

mira a ver si los logs nos dicen porque está fallando.

/var/log/daemon.log

Por lo que estoy leyendo

Tendrías que modificar el archivo del /etc/init.d/ del servicio

https://gentoo-handbook.lugons.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.3/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

y luego hacer un

rc-update add elservicio default

Pero no te fíes mucho de lo que estoy diciendo.   :Wink: 

----------

## Fitap

No encontre nada en los logs, lei todos los archivos .log y nada.

En daemon.log nada dice tampoco, recien mirando mucho atras algo aparece sobre dnscrypt

```

sudo tail -11000 /var/log/daemon.log | grep -i dnsc

Apr 28 14:59:05 hp-gentoo /etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy[11293]: WARNING: dnscrypt-proxy is already stopped

```

Ni en rc.log hay algo acerca de este servicio.

Todavia no vi lo que me recomendas cameta.

No creo que sea necesario, se hace cada vez mas necesario preparar la note con Gentoo, raro, eso en linux no lo he visto.

Sigo buscando.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Tiene que existir un

/etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy

y si has hecho el 

rc-update add dnscrypt-proxxy default

en /etc/runlevels/default se encuentra el enlace a este fichero

----------

## cameta

Los servicios se inician por orden alfabético, o sea que en teoría si le cambias el nombre y pones zdnscrypt-proxxy arrancaría el último.

----------

## Fitap

Haciendo una actualizacion de gentoo, se actualizo la version 1.9.4-r1

Pero no hay informacion del paquete en gentoo packages, tampoco esta la version 1.9.5

```

1498409363:  >>> emerge (7 of 7) net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1 to /

1498409363:  === (7 of 7) Cleaning (net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1::/usr/portage/net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1.ebuild)

1498409364:  === (7 of 7) Compiling/Merging (net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1::/usr/portage/net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1.ebuild)

1498409402:  === (7 of 7) Merging (net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1::/usr/portage/net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1.ebuild)

1498409404:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy:0

1498409404:  === Unmerging... (net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4)

1498409405:  >>> unmerge success: net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4

1498409408:  === (7 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1::/usr/portage/net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1.ebuild)

1498409408:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 7) net-dns/dnscrypt-proxy-1.9.4-r1 to /

1498409408:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1498409409:  *** exiting successfully.

1498409409:  *** terminating.

```

marco como resuelto.

Saludos.

----------

